# Tips for weight gain



## Apolinarius (Nov 3, 2011)

Hey....

Some main point of effective tips to gain weight are here....

1.Increase Caloric Intake

2.Increase the Number of Meals

3.Include Smarter Foods In Your Diet

4.Consume lots of Proteins

5.Eat Lots of snacks

6.Energy Fluids

7.Increased workouts

8 Weightlifting

9 Supplements


----------



## Calvin (Dec 1, 2011)

Good, thanks for sharing but tell me one thing. These all tips are in generic form.

Tell some nice source for all of these tips. It will be nice to know. regards


----------



## Ghost1466867995 (Jul 27, 2010)

simples,

EAT .... EAT .... EAT ... EAT ... TRAIN .... SLEEP... EAT EAT

Repeat.


----------



## Miles1466868024 (Dec 2, 2011)

I think it is best diet for bulking

Skim Milk (Tons Of It)

Brown Rice

Mixed Vegetables

Fruit (Mostly Bananas)

Protein Powder

Healthy Fats (Oils, Flax Seed)

Red Meat (Once In A Great While)


----------



## Cathy the Chef (Jan 30, 2011)

Apolinarius said:


> Hey....
> 
> Some main point of effective tips to gain weight are here....
> 
> ...


1. No brainer

2. This is the basis of any diet - eat every 3 hours ish.

3. Lol so cows are better than chickens? How'd you rate an apple?  ok - eat clean ...

4. Yes you need protein but too much hurts your kidneys and won't benefit you - go for about 1g per pound of bodyweight. Increase your carbs instead.

5. See 2

6. Increasing your cals through drinks - not ideal as these are pure sugar, or if you mean shakes, ok but whole foods are better.

7. A 2 day split seems to be good for hard gainers - drop the cardio for sure.

8. As above - weights should be pretty much all you're doing at the gym if you want to gain.

9. Meaning? There are so many supplements on the market - some will help but if you're just starting out focus on your diet and training first.


----------

